# Mac OS X Image in VMWare auf Windows 7/AMD Phenom?



## multimolti (9. November 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir mal VMWare Player installiert und versucht, ein Mac OS X Image damit zu starten. Allerdings komme ich nur soweit, dass ich einen grauen Bildschirm habe, auf dem dunkel das Apple-Logo ist und darunter ein sich drehender Kreis, den Apple immer beim Laden benutzt (iPod, Safari, ...).

Das kann ich laufen lassen wie ich will, weiter geht es nicht.

Habe im BIOS Virtualization aktiviert, das ist also wahrscheinlich nicht das Problem, kann es sein, dass mein AMD Prozessor einfach nicht unterstützt wird? Die alten Macs waren ja PowerPCs und die neuen laufen alle auf Intel, also hat AMD da nichts zu suchen...


----------



## Skini (22. November 2009)

Hi,
um Mac OS X auf einem Nicht Apple Rechner zu Starten brauchst du ein EFI-X-Dongle, und da dein VMWare Player einen PC ohne ein EFI-X-Dongle Simuliert, kann es nicht gehen! Aber, es gibt eine Alternative die Vieleicht auch auf VMWare umsetzbar ist: "EFI-X-Opensource"
Ob es auf AMD geht? KP  AMD und INTEl sind großteils Binär kompatibel.... 
Guck in dem Blog einfach mal in der Liste mit den Kompatiblen PCs.
Skini
*EDIT: Ich habe gerade in einem Forum gelesen, das AMD nicht unterstützt wird!*


----------



## multimolti (26. November 2009)

Hmm Mist, dann gibt's also keine Möglichkeit für mich, das zum Laufen zu bringen?

Würde OS X denn auf einem alten Pentium 4 540 laufen? 2GB RAM, 6600GT? Das wär sonst die einzige Intel-Alternative im Haus.


----------



## beyoNd (20. Oktober 2010)

Das müsste gehen die Mac Minis haben dürften auch nicht viel mehr Ressource zur Verfügung! Oder täusche ich mich?

Ich bin auch schon seit Langem Mac OS X in einer VM zu starten aber leider hats bis jetzt auch noch nicht geklappt  ^^ ich versuche es aber weiter  

lg


----------



## big-bang90 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo.
Es ist grundsätzlich möglich MAC OS auf einem PC mit AMD CPU zu installieren.
Der CPU muss nur AMD-V unterstützen und dann steht der Installation nichts mehr im Weg.
Bei zdnet.de findet ihr eine Anleitung zur installation von MAC OS auf einem "normalen" PC, einfach dort die Suchfunktion nutzten oder mir eine PN schreiben, dann bekommt ihr von mir den Link.
Falls ihr noch fragen habt könnt ihr mir auch einfach ne nachricht schreiben. Ich habe es vor 3 Wochen geschaftt MAC OS zu emulieren.
MfG


----------



## big-bang90 (12. Februar 2011)

Ist das Thema noch aktuell?
Falls ja würde ich ein Tut dafür erstellen.


----------



## beyoNd (12. Februar 2011)

Also ich wäre froh eins auf Deutsch zu haben  um nochmals nachzulesen und andere Leute bestimmt auch  

lg


----------



## big-bang90 (13. Februar 2011)

*Mac OS X Image in VMWare auf Window ...*

Ja ok dann mache ich heute das Tutorial fertig.


----------



## beyoNd (13. Februar 2011)

Wäre nett wenn du den Link hier rein posten würdest  

Vielen Dank im Namen aller die das Tutorial benutzen werden  

lg


----------



## big-bang90 (15. Februar 2011)

**UPDATE**

Bin das Tutorial am erstellen, kann aber noch 2-3 Tage dauern bis es fertig ist.
Hab grad ne menge zu tun.

Lg


----------



## beyoNd (17. Februar 2011)

Bin gespannt


----------



## big-bang90 (18. Februar 2011)

Mit welcher Software möchtet ihr denn gerne die Anleitung haben?

MfG


----------



## beyoNd (18. Februar 2011)

Das ist denke ich mal dir Überlassen aber ich denke es wäre toll, wenn die VM ganz normal durchbooten würde wie bei einem normalen OS  

lg


----------



## big-bang90 (18. Februar 2011)

Mir ist es relative egal.
Ich kann VirtualBox nehmen oder VMWare. 
Das ist einstellungssache. Begebe mich dann jetzt mal dran. Hab grade mal bisschen Luft 
MfG


----------



## beyoNd (18. Februar 2011)

VMWare wäre toll  

OK  dann schonmal dankeschöön


----------



## big-bang90 (18. Februar 2011)

Ah Gut mach ich dann auch noch. Hab jetzt mit VirtualBox angefangen, da es kostenlos ist.
MfG


----------



## beyoNd (18. Februar 2011)

Ich denke mal das die Vorgehensweise nicht so sehr abweicht das mann diese nicht in VMWare übertragen kann , aber das sehen wir ja dann  

lg


----------



## big-bang90 (18. Februar 2011)

Ja das wird bestimmt irgendwie funktionieren.
Nur ob das ganz letzendlich legal ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Kenne die Nutzungsbedinungen von den Apfel Leuten nicht


----------



## Sinac (21. Februar 2011)

Das könnte euch weiter helfen, ist allerdings für VMware Workstation:
http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-install-os-x-snow-leopard-in-vmware-windows-7-9140301/


----------



## big-bang90 (22. Februar 2011)

Nur das das so wie es da gezeigt ist, meistens nicht funktioniert da das MAC OS ohne EFI nicht geladen werden kann.
Aber trotzdem gut erklärt.


----------



## beyoNd (8. März 2011)

und bei "Sinacs Tutorial" muss man jedes mal bevor man die VM hochfährt erst die dawin... .iso einlegen und danach kann mana uch starten. Das finde ich auch sehr nervig ^^

aber sehr gut erklärt  
lg


----------



## beyoNd (9. März 2011)

big-bang90 wie siehts aus mit dem Tutorial ?  
Ich wollte eben Mac in der VM installieren aber leider wieder ohne erfolg  

lg


----------



## big-bang90 (13. März 2011)

@beyoNd

Das Tut ist im bearbeitung. Hab grad wieder sehr wenig Zeit.
Ist aber schon so ca. 50% fertig.

LG


----------



## big-bang90 (8. April 2011)

Ich bekomme das Tutorial nicht fertig. 
Hier ist aber ein Tutorial wo alles recht gut erklärt ist. Ich hoffe ihr könnt was damit anfangen, ansonsten einfach mal bei mir nachfragen.

LG


----------

